# Witch ivy spooks town



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Simulacrum fun

_Residents of Lewes, East Sussex, are growing increasingly concerned at some weird goings-on in their neighbourhood after the mystical appearance of a witch - disguised as ivy.

The strange, pointy-nosed figure, who wears a conical hat and a billowing cloak, and continuously poses with arms outstretched (apparently casting spells), is being blamed for a series of strange happenings in the town._

Story in the link.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If that's kudzu, they should be afraid:googly:


----------

